# All wheel drive Sentra



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Does anyone know anything about converting a Sentra to all wheel drive using components from a JDM Pulsar GTiR or Bluebird SSS?Does the differential and rear suspension from either of these vehicles bolt to the unibody of a B13?Anyone know of any websites with a car that has had this done?Any information will be greatly appreciated(and posted on my homepage to try and help others who are interested in this conversion).


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I imagine you would need to replace the rear subframe, i.e cut out the old one and weld in the awd one. The gas tank would need to be swapped out too. It would be a large undertaking, but not impossible.
-dave


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

It's been discussed numerous times, but to my knowledge it's never been done. I heard about a RWD conversion on a B14 once but never saw it with my own eyes. Like Dave said, it'd be a major undertaking. You'd have to do a lot of butchering to fit a driveshaft and exhaust together under an enlarged hump through the floor, fit a differential in the middle to recieve the two shafts. I'd be willing to tackle it if a lot of unlikelihoods came together. 1)cheap or free donor parts 2)space to work 3)cheap donor car. And there's people much better equipped and better skilled than I who ought to try it. The way to go about it would be to do some preliminary homework to see if it's worth having a GTI-R shipped over and using it for the donor parts. Didn't they make an AWD B12 at one time? Might have been a wagon but maybe use parts from one of those, or use them on a B12 for better fitment. Then you could order a JDM SR20DET that come from an AWD and you'd have the tranny you'd need with it. Have some custom shafts made up and you'd be in business. It'd be a cool project.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Thaks for the input.As far as I know,the B12 was a wagon(more like a small Minivan).I have seen a Bluebird engine/transaxle assembly advertised on e-bay,and from what I saw,the transfer case was part of the transaxle,and put the output shaft inside the exhaust tunnel.(The transfer case was inside of the engine bay.)I looked at a B13 at a junkyard today(I don't actually own one yet)and the gas tank is in the way.Also,the floor sits too low,and a new floor would have to be fabricated(which doesn't bother me,I know how to do fabrication and welding)I realize now that it will not be a bolt in affair,but if I can get a GTiR rear clip,I should have all I need to build one.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

AWD B13 Sunnys were available for sale in Japan during the same time span as the B13s were being sold in the US. However, none of the Sunnys came with the loved SR20DE. If I remember correctly, the biggest engine they had available was the SR18DE. GTi-Rs were not the only Nissan compacts to have AWD. Prmeras at the time also had the AWD option.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

i have a n13 pulsar(exa) that has a b12 rear subrame and a gti-r tranny ..had an avenir motor but its been pulled out and I am going to rebuild a gti-r motor for it. 
it is the only n13 in the world that has been converted to awd.
need the complete b12 subframe(hub to hub)
and yes the gas tank has to be removed. and part of the spare tire area removed. must weld in supports . the subframe will bolt to the unibody(just have to drill a few holes)
used the gti-r front crossmember(welded it in) made up the the other mounts..the rear driverside was welded in the passenger and front driverside were custom mounts that bolted in. so i had no annoying crossmember like a b13!
used the b12 drive shafts. have to make a mount for the front bracket of the axle housing.
all in all it is a doable swap...just need alot of time , have all the parts , and make sure every thing is aligned and you have a welder!
i am running a custom 3" side exit exhasut too....as there is no room for it in the tunnel now.
have some pictures of it over on The Nissan EXA / NX Club - since 1997 down at the bottom of the forums in the US section....


----------



## dens_310 (Apr 14, 2006)

im trying to do the same project b13 rhd and all wheel drive at the same time. 
im buying the front clip from gtir pulsar. if you guys have more info pls. post.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

what do you want to know about the swap?

if you care for a serious read check out www dot sr 20 forum dot com
and look up businessman under members rides...he has a nx2k(same as a b13) that he put a gtir rear subframe into and made it awd.

the drive shafts you can use the b12 4wd ones they bolt up that is what i have in my n13 and now i have a 4wd wagon too!


----------



## jordanf1 (Feb 1, 2006)

Check this out





you might get some info from these people.


----------

